# 80 year old birthday



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

A man went to vegas with some old buddies to celebrate his 80 year birthday. When he got up to his hotel suite his buddies told him to sit on the bed and his present will be out shortly. So he sat down and about 20 minutes later a smoking hot 21 year old came out in lingerie and stood in front of him. He asked her "What are you here for?" she said "Im here to give you 'super' sex." To which he replied "I'll take the soup."


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Groganite said:


> A man went to vegas with some old buddies to celebrate his 80 year birthday. When he got up to his hotel suite his buddies told him to sit on the bed and his present will be out shortly. So he sat down and about 20 minutes later a smoking hot 21 year old came out in lingerie and stood in front of him. He asked her "What are you here for?" she said "Im here to give you 'super' sex." To which he replied "I'll take the soup."


OMG this just brought back a memory. My senior year at LSU we were having a poker game at my apartment and in walks my cousin with his grandpa. His grandpa was 83 and his wife had died a couple of years before. I hadn't seen him since the funeral, so I asked him how he was doing and what was he doing at the LSU campus (his home was 90 miles away). He looked squarely at his grandson and pointed to him and said he had gone pick him up and brought him there to Baton Rouge so he could breed. I nearly fell out my chair laughing. I never did find out if he got to breed that night.


----------

